# knukonceptz discounts or coupon code?



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

does knu offer any discounts or a coupon code when placing on line orders? i need to put in a big order and was hopeing to save a little coin if possible.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

if you are placing a large order, call em and see if they offer discounts


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Got such offer? that's good... But so far dealing with them, I got 1 offer by them(extra 4ft of 1/0AWG power cable) because of my shipment MIT.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Their ebay store is generally cheaper than their website. I buy that way.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just compare both of them, lokks like they updated the price already? Now planning to buy their battery terminal.


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

don't buy the battery terminals. i have them. they strip out easily when you tighten them down.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jmhinkle said:


> don't buy the battery terminals. i have them. they strip out easily when you tighten them down.


Which ones do you have?


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the BT-104P and N. They look nice and fit their oversized wire well, but I've stripped two of them with very little force at all. I replaced the bolts in the other two with longer ones to help, but I don't trust them very much.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jmhinkle said:


> I have the BT-104P and N. They look nice and fit their oversized wire well, but I've stripped two of them with very little force at all. I replaced the bolts in the other two with longer ones to help, but I don't trust them very much.


Rats, those are the ones I've been looking at.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah. the blocks and battery terminals are a little cheap. (Then again, they are like *$12 *)

for wire, cables and terminals. they pretty much rock


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

jmhinkle : Yup, I agree with you on this, their $12 battery terminal is crap basicly(sorry to say this even I'm a Knu fan). It will only gives you the best fit when using the 1/0 hole for their 4AWG power cable. 
I'm getting the new type which is better. My distribution blocks are using the KonFused type and cannot be more happier than that. SO I'm giving this a try. Ended up I will have 2 old Knu battery terminals.


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a shame too because I like those terminals the best. The Konfused ones are too large for where my batteries are. I haven't run across any others that fit the cable as well either. I love my Knu wire, but looking back, it would be much easier to deal with if it was true 1/0 size.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jun 21, 2008)

Their e-bay pricing is exactly the same as their store pricing, unless they are closing something out (I'm sure...I've checked many times). As far as discounts, they don't give them out. My buddy owns an install shop and we called to see if he could get supplied by Knu, and they said they would supply him, but he would have to pay the same price for the wire as everybody else, as they are already selling as low as possible.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

jmhinkle said:


> don't buy the battery terminals. i have them. they strip out easily when you tighten them down.


X2

Same thing for the KBT-30N/P and they oxidize like crazy...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i will admit im glad i ordered two pairs of those battery terminals when i did my install otherwise i would have been up a creek that day. It stipped with no effort. I plan to eventually upgrade to some stinger terminals at some point though. Knu wire on the other hand is some good stuff at a good price but i draw the line there. Alright enough of my run on sentence


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

basshead said:


> X2
> 
> Same thing for the KBT-30N/P and they oxidize like crazy...


dunno what you did wrong to strip them or cause oxidation but i have been running this pair for almost 2 years with no problems at all. it always amazes me when someone does something wrong and blames it on the equipment. i do more car repairs that are fixing the owner's mistakes than actual failed parts.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

From experience of stripping out the compression stuff, I only recommend the setscrew-based parts from Knu. 

Of course love the wire. 

You can use eBay to your advantage, with bing.cashback and ebay bucks, that's 10% money back. Not shabby.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments/suggestions guys. i just ordered on line, the shipping was a bit cheaper that way. now, who wants to help put all these new goodies in service??????


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

nineball said:


> dunno what you did wrong to strip them or cause oxidation but i have been running this pair for almost 2 years with no problems at all. it always amazes me when someone does something wrong and blames it on the equipment. i do more car repairs that are fixing the owner's mistakes than actual failed parts.


lol

I eventually striped mine bc where the screw sit basically crack and there was nothing to tighten anymore. The metal part where the screw sit was actually around 1/16 thick.









The cable from Knu are very good, but in my experience the terminals are not so great...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

any opinions on the konfused distrobution blocks? im hoping they are pretty decent since i just ordered the fused and non fused versions.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

I've used the distro blocks and couldn't be happier. The compression method saves you the headache of messing with crimping and such.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

the distro block are not bad, but install them inside, not under the hood.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

basshead said:


> the distro block are not bad, but install them inside, not under the hood.


why would you install a distro block under the hood? i could see if maybe you moved your only battery to the rear but other than that you are just spending more money than needed on extra wire.

the kompression blocks work great but you have to be careful when using them. the threads are very fine. if you are careful and take your time you will have no problems.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

when you have a Caravan there's not much space to install them inside...


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

jmhinkle said:


> don't buy the battery terminals. i have them. they strip out easily when you tighten them down.


x2 I had this exact problem as well.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

nineball said:


> why would you install a distro block under the hood? i could see if maybe you moved your only battery to the rear but other than that you are just spending more money than needed on extra wire.
> 
> the kompression blocks work great but you have to be careful when using them. the threads are very fine. if you are careful and take your time you will have no problems.


I did b/c I used a fused block and needed to fuse it as close to the battery as possible. The extra 2 feet of wire was not budget breaking.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

basshead said:


> when you have a Caravan there's not much space to install them inside...


hehe i just went back an re-read your post. i originally thought you said to mount the distros under the hood, not in the car. now i see it was the opposite. 

reading > me for right now


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

so is it better to order on ebay or online thier website?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ebay can do bing.cashback and ebaybucks, so that's 10% off right there.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

namboy27 said:


> so is it better to order on ebay or online thier website?



Yes Einstein.. after the entire page of BAD reviews of their products & service... YES their eBay site is the best place to squander your money... DA!

For the love of Zeus... did you R-E-A-D any of the posts before mine?

Wake up... its crap. the wire is re=labeled wire... the design of the battery terminals has been discussed on so many car audio forums as being bump-kiss...

www.darvex.com or since you seem so eBay friendly, bag-boy store... Call or email Trail (yes that is his first name) & tell him what you are trying to do... 

Knu = K-crap... 

Rob


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Yes Einstein.. after the entire page of BAD reviews of their products & service... YES their eBay site is the best place to squander your money... DA!
> 
> For the love of Zeus... did you R-E-A-D any of the posts before mine?
> 
> ...


LOL.. I so disagree.

Obviously they don't have a copper foundry or anything but it is good stuff. 

I do not like their distribution blocks, or battery terminals, but their in-line fuses, RCA's (especially the cheaper kind), their speaker wire, and their 4 gauge, and 1/0 gauge wire are all high quality. I appreciate how flexible it is, too.

edited to say:

I have ordered from bag-boy as well, no problems there. But I wouldn't get mad at Knu for some basic runs of 4 gauge or 1/0 gauge, or RCA's.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> LOL.. I so disagree.
> 
> Obviously they don't have a copper foundry or anything but it is good stuff.
> 
> ...


Fair enough... but the bold'ed statement covers it...

Rob


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

But then again, I've had a Tsunami combo power-ground distribution block short out on me due to POOR engineering, so all brands suffer the wrath of ****ty design. 

the ONLY compression-fit design that hasn't stripped out on me is Monster, and that's it. All other brands have failed me at one point or another, Knu being among them of course.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

i have kompression terminals and distro blocks and never had a problem. it may be a little harder to start with the fine threads but if you take your time and approach it properly things should be fine.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

so that means thier newer distribution blocks are crap too? the konfused ones?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

do some searching... not just here... overall.. the failure rate is higher than it should be... no matter what the $$

rob


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

IMO, the metal is too soft and it strips out.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> IMO, the metal is too soft and it strips out.


Exactly. I fun there wire and rca's and thats it. I did have there distribution blocks and terminals but way to many problems with them.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for the recommendations especially you wrx. I'm still learning so bare with me. So what's a good brand for distribution blocks. I need one for power and ground


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

The Streetwires combo piece is still the best ever. It is still orderable thru the Mitek outlet and is spendy, but it is a bulletproof piece of art. Check the thread about the cbr44m.


----------

